# Nissan FAST Software



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Has anyone gotten the right database(s) so that the FAST software will recognize your VIN? I've tried using GL and GR but it doesn't recognize my VIN number....


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

it reads all of mine... (I have a few Nissans)


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

SPEEDO said:


> it reads all of mine... (I have a few Nissans)


What year models do you have? What database(s) do you use?


----------

